# Epson GT-15000 Software & Drivers?



## kwermann (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All,

I am trying to build up a MAC in my office which will connect to an Epson GT-15000 scanner. We currently have two MACs running Epsonscan software which connects to that scanner.

I do not have the Media that came with the Scanner. The other MACs were setup by someone not at the company.

Ok, here is the problem. Epson does not have MAC drivers or software for this scanner according to both their website and phone tech support. However, I have two MACs running Epson software for it. 

Now, the Epsonscan software also lists some other scanners such as the GT-12000 and Expression 6xxx series scanners. However, I can't find them anywhere on Epson's website.

Can anyone tell me if they have this working? If so how?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 2, 2006)

*VueScan*


----------



## kwermann (Nov 2, 2006)

I appreciate the recommendation, however, my MAC users are adament about continued use of the Epson software. Additionally, justifying the purchase of new software to get an older (albeit expensive) scanner would be difficult.

Does anyone else have other ideas?


----------



## kwermann (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried Vuescan and it appears the application does not support Network Scanners, or that I could find. The GT-15000 is running using an Epson NIC with it's own IP Address


----------



## bobw (Nov 2, 2006)

EPSON Scan


----------



## kwermann (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the link. I have the scanner working over the network and have scanned from within Adobe CS. 

Thanks again!

Ken


----------

